# Aquarium Keeping for Bluegill Sunfish



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

As a result of my bad stocking and getting ich I lost over half my stock. So I've decided to create a back up plan. In the event that I lose all my stock to whatever, hopefully that won't happen, I am considering a native fish tank.

AquaAdvisor says I can keep 6 Bluegills in my 75 gallon with a canister rated for 100 gallons. Tho, I take their recommendations lightly until I see that they're correct.

I'd be having my play sand substrate. 

The tank may possibly be completely planted then. If not, half planted.

The lake where I'll be getting them is literally next door. I have no problem going there and getting gallon jugs of the natural water if necessary.


Anyone who has experience with these fish. Please share! Thanks!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you take these wild fish home and put them In your tank, you cannot release them back into the wild. It is HIGHLY irresponsible to do so. Such actions can lead to ecological disasters, which is why I'm pretty sure it's against the law. So, if you have a problem and have to get a fish or two out of the tank, unless you are going to put them in another tank, you will have to kill them. That is the burden that you must bare for taking the wild fish home. If you are not okay with that, then you should not take them.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, after doing some thinking, I realize re-releasing them wouldn't be the right thing to do. Whatever is in my tank, likely shouldn't be in the wild.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Chances of something devastating happening are probably very slim...but still....





Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

A native tank can easily be done in a 75, but bluegill probably wouldn't be the best for it. They can be territorial like cichlids. An alternative that you can look into are the dace, chubs, and shiners (basically minnows) of your local creeks and rivers. You will have to research exactly what is there and their care needs, but they are rather colorful and interesting fish. 

Just throwing some ideas out there. Natives are really cool and there are some that rival our tropicals.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I had thought about doing a native species tank but then found out that TN has some pretty strict laws on catching certain fish like minnows. I would check your state laws about that first before doing so.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a friend whose a game warden. I spoke with her and she said that the only law about catching and taking home wild Freshwater aquatics is you need a license to fish. We're active fishermen, so we already have licenses. Lifetime Licenses 

It's Saltwater that is more strict in my state.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Do you have saltwater licenses yet?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Indeed we do. However, we don't plan on having a SW tank anytime soon.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

We just have a free registry here.... the first step towards having to purchase a license, I think.


----------

